# Up At The O2



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone else done it? :huh:

Our booking was for today at 13:20 and the weather could not have been better; great time had by all :yes:. They are pretty strict about what you can take up, so mobile phone photos only.










Olympic Park is in the distance between the building with the two brown vertical stripes:










The walkway...and it is a 30 degree drop towards the end back to ground level:










Out guide with the yellow straps:










That's the Emirates Air Line between the two masts. We had intended to do that as well but ran out of time:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like you both had a great day, Paul. Some stunning views there. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Anyone else done it? :huh:
> 
> Our booking was for today at 13:20 and the weather could not have been better; great time had by all :yes:. They are pretty strict about what you can take up, so mobile phone photos only.


*Paul: Is that your daughter that you are with?*


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> *Paul: Is that your daughter that you are with?*


 

No...thank goodness...that would have ruined the day (she'd much rather be with her friends than with her parents).


----------

